# Hours seem before Easter



## Dream Baby (Apr 5, 2022)

So my store posted the hours for TMs before Easter.

They seem MUCH LOWER than last year considering how busy we are going to be.

Also we aren't open on Easter which complicates things.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> So my store posted the hours for TMs before Easter.
> 
> They seem MUCH LOWER than last year considering how busy we are going to be.
> 
> ...


We have reduce hours with more trucks.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 5, 2022)

Target is always closed on Easter.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 5, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Target is always closed on Easter.


Yes but that would impact the hours of Easter week, not the week before which is always busy.  Where I live the 2 counties surrounding my store are on their spring break which always means more people shopping in the store because parents take their kids to target for something to do when they are off for some reason.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 5, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We have reduce hours with more trucks.


You can't sell stuff if it is still in the back.

However that means the OPU TMs have to dig through all the freight too.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> You can't sell stuff if it is still in the back.
> 
> However that means the OPU TMs have to dig through all the freight too.


Opu is great in all but 10 people running throughout the store searching for that 1 item like it’s supermarket race time will be the downfall of target. We need more focus on truck push, guest in the store and zoning. Opu needs to be done at a warehouse  level


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> So my store posted the hours for TMs before Easter.
> 
> They seem MUCH LOWER than last year considering how busy we are going to be.
> 
> ...


We’ve NEVER been open on Easter. Cause someone will ask, no it’s not a paid holiday.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 14, 2022)

What is up with hours anyways? 

Anyone have insight on May?


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 14, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> What is up with hours anyways?
> 
> Anyone have insight on May?




April hours

Bring TM glowers.

But what do TM glowers bring?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 15, 2022)

May sours


----------

